# "Birdie" mini-cutter available for those who cut mutltilayered



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

fabrics or materials using a single pattern to save time/energy. 

* MACHINE TYPE: Portable electric rotary shear; no. 61090

* BLADE SIZE: 1 7/8"

* CUTTING DEPTH MAX: 7/16" (Max.)

* WEIGHT: 21 oz. in original styrofoam case

* ELECTRICAL:115V; 50/60 hz.; 40w; 0.2amps

Applications

* Cuts fabric with incredible ease and accuracy
* For cutting single and multiple layers of material 
including cloth, knitted fabrics, plastic, synthetics, 
leather, lace, fiberglass, vinyls, etc.
* Used for slitting and trimming knitted fabrics 
when base plate is removed 

Features

* Lightweight and powerful 
* Grip-style switch bar - automatically stops when not pressed
* Fast, accurate scissor action cuts - ensured by carbide blade
* No fusing or "Pull In" of materials
* 7-sided high speed steel blade - easy to change and longer lasting
* Removable base plate - allow "off the table" operations such as slitting
* Impact resistant casing
* Shock protection - double insulated against electrical shock
* Shielded ball bearings - require no lubrication or servicing 
and ensure quiet operation
* Built-in sharpener
* Finger guard 
* 10 ft. electrical cord with additional safety switch
* Includes instruction and parts book, _*6 extra blades*_; 
2 used and 4 new (heptagonal for standard fabrics)
motor brush and necessary drivers. 

It will save you time and energy and is perfect for the 
home sewer who wants to start mass producing-- 
or for the mass producer who just needs another cutter!
No more arthritis troubles from squeezing scissors, and 
no more time-consuming prep work as you cut out each 
piece by hand. If you need to cut out many of the same 
pattern pieces at one time, lay out the fabric pieces in a pile, 
affix the pattern piece to the top, trace around it, and cut 
through the whole pile with this electric cutter. 

$89.95 + actual shipping by priority mail. Payment via paypal to:
*keeweeskornucopia* or by snail mail and a U.S. postal money
order. 


(Note to mods, if this is not the appropriate forum, please move; 
just thought it would be seen here, by the people most interested in it.)


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

who is it made by? I tried to look it up but can't find any info on it.
Thanks


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Merks said:


> who is it made by? I tried to look it up but can't find any info on it.
> Thanks


***************
The operating and instruction manual states that it is produced by Consolidated Sewing Machine Corp. (Consew)

They have offices at the time this was printed, in Maspeth, N.Y. and in Los Angeles, Ca., but the cutter is made in Japan.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

How about a pic or two of the cutter.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Katskitten said:


> How about a pic or two of the cutter.


********************************
Will have the wife check the camera and see if we can get some photos up soon.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

ok cool, I am interested but was looking at new ones and they run about 99.00 from what I can find. But yours comes with new extra blades and a few other things that the others I've seen don't come with.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

*







*


*







*


*







*


Not sure if it was mentioned in the original post, but there are
a pair of new brushes for replacing those in the motor when needed, 
as well as a tiny allen wrench for use on the "Birdie" mini-cutter. 
Of course, there are (4) brand new never used blades, as well as 
(2) used blades as shown in the photos.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't do that kind of sewing. But, I saw something similar used in a movie about the garment industry. The cord was plugged into an outlet above the table so the cord stayed out of your way.


----------

